# Problème remplissage automatique Safari



## Olivier.w (29 Décembre 2003)

Bonjouur,

J'avais enregistrer il y a plusieurs mois le remplissage automatique, login et mot de passe dans Safari pour le site de ma banque pour que qaund je me log il me demande plus le login et mot de passe mais qu'il me le mette automatiquement.

Jusqu'a présent ca marchais très bien a chaque fois que je me logais.

Ma banque et la banque covefi : www.covefi.fr

Du jour au lendemain quand je rentre sur le site de ma banque et à l'endroit ou il me demande le login et mot de passe il retrouve plus les informations, login et mot de passe et il met rien.

Donc je vais dans preferences de Safari puis remplissage automatique puis nom et mot de passe d'utilisateur et je supprime les données relative à ma banque Covefi.

Après je retourne sur la page de ma banque ou je me log et je tappe login et mot de passe, je fais entrer et il se log sur mon compte sans me demander d'enregistrer le login et le mot de passe dans remplissage automatique.

Comment ca se fait ? Ca me le fait que sur ce site.


----------



## alfred (29 Décembre 2003)

dans l'utilitaire "trousseau d'accès", dans le menu "fenêtre", se trouve "sos trousseau" grâce auquel tu peux lancer une réparation du trousseau (c'est lui qui gère les mot de passe du système ainsi que ceux d'internet).


----------



## Olivier.w (29 Décembre 2003)

j'ai fais la réparation du trousseau et ca marche toujours pas.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Décembre 2003)

Le remplissage automatique des mots de passe sur certains sites ne fonctionnent pas. J'ai déjà eu le cas.

Les champs à remplir de sont pas au format html, mais en appli java, cela vient peut-être de là. 

Ce n'est qu'une supposition, je n'affirme rien...


----------

